# org.apache.commons http client in Netbeans einbinden



## anubis287 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr hab mir hier http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/83124-http-response-post-parameter.html

schon einmal weitergeholfen.

Jedoch schaffe ich es nicht das Paket org.apache.commons.* in mein Netbeansprojekt einzubinden. Ich habe zwar die Pakete von deren Home page geladen, aber beim Einbinden der Klassen ergeben sich viele Fehler. Wie und welches Paket soll ich herunterladen, und wie kann ich es einbinden, dass ich die Klassen verwenden kann?

Ich brauche folgende imports:

import org.apache.commons.httpclient.*;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.*;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.params.HttpMethodParams;


Vielen Dank,

Gruß Anubis


----------



## faetzminator (21. Mai 2009)

diese kommen gleich nach der Packagebezeichnug, also etwa so:

```
package ch.faetzminator.foo;

import org.apache.commons.httpclient.*;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.*;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.params.HttpMethodParams;

public class Foo extends Bar {
    [...]
}
```


----------



## anubis287 (21. Mai 2009)

hallo,

danke, mein Problem ist, dass die Packages nicht standardmäßig dabei sind. Somit muss ich mir diese herunterladen.

Wo und wie binde ich die heruntergeladenen Deteien ein?

Gruß Anubis


----------



## faetzminator (21. Mai 2009)

einfach in den ~/lib/ Ordner schmeissen, AFAIK erkennt das Netbeans dann automatisch.


----------

